# JoyRide 150 Indoor Bike Park!



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Had my Birthday on the weekend..talk about a riot! This place is about an hour and a half from me, but well worth the drive. My P1 handled beautifully, and I was the only one to hit the second biggest line. Next up was expert..and it was just friggen huge. Foam pit/resi was pretty sick too! The whole place is so awesome, we are going back at the end of the month...


































Video anyone?

















Pretty sick birthday party. And most of all, I got a KMC Rasta Chain to put on my P1!!


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks awesome. Lucky to have such a place nearby!


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Rasta Chain FTW! and you are seriously lucky to have an awesome place like that near you!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I know! It's so awesome...I wouldn't call an hour and a half drive close, but better then some!

And thanks, hazdxb! I love the Rasta chain. I went to Jamaica back in Feb, and I have loved Jamaica ever since! Haha


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Smasher! said:


> Yeah I know! It's so awesome...I wouldn't call an hour and a half drive close, but better then some!
> 
> And thanks, hazdxb! I love the Rasta chain. I went to Jamaica back in Feb, and I have loved Jamaica ever since! Haha


I'd have to take a plane ride to get there, so i would call it close


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol, true enough. Here's some pics of my new chain..


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

Very nice, I would love to have a place nearby like this to ride at.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

That is even cooler than i thought it would be! You must get a lot of admiring looks with that chain!


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Haz, I sure do! A lot of people look at the bike now, because the chain just stands out. Especially when I ride to school to meet some friends more people just turn their heads. Haha, its sick. Pedals and sprocket next!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Smasher, do you have a PB account with photos of your bike as you change stuff? It would be nice to see an evolution through an ongoing addition of photos.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Ayenn, I do have a PB account. I will make a new album for my P1 only then post a link here so you can see it.

We are going back to Joyride on the 28th. So excited!!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweet that you can return so quickly! You were just there! I wish there was a place like that closer than 4 hours from me. Then again, there is a chance me and the my wife will be moving to Toronto within a year (we are lookin to become Canadian citizens, don't cha know), so I just might be very close in short order.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

If you do, let me know..we should meet up! Joy ride would only be about an hour, maybe less depending where you move in Toronto. Its in Markham(google map it, if you like).

Become Canadian Citizens! It's so much fun, eh!  And yes it is quite awesome we can go! My brother is going to drive me and a few friends up, and my friends Mom offered to take the rest of us. Theres around 15 guys going, and we all know/ride with each other..so it should be a way better time then last time. 

https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c61/myy_sigss/2010%20Specialized%20P1/

I'll add any new P1 pics into that album.

Where do you live now?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

We live right smack dab in the middle of Illinois. About 2 hours southish of Chicago. I have lived in Illinois for about 32 years now, The wife has lived here for her entire life. The closest place with dirt jumps is actually Chicago, which we just can't seem to get to all that often.

Becoming a Canadian is not really about fun. It is about feeling safe. Well, I guess that IS actually about having fun 

http://ayenn.pinkbike.com/


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I know someone who lives in Illinois as well! Cool! I would deffinenlty think of becoming a Canadian...we have great benefits, and it's awesome..eh.

Nice bike, I noticed you have changed some stuff. How do you like the higher bars? I have thought about getting new ones.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I friken love the bars! I'm 6 foot 2 inches. The cockpit felt really cramped and I always felt like I was leaning over way to far with the lower bars on it. They are also about an inch wider. It doesn't seem like much but an inch more on the width also gives me better control. They are Deity Villain IIIs with a Fantom stem.

I also have a Odyssey Intac seat post and a 2008 deity Swarm Saddle. The saddle, though not one of the new slimmer jump types, Is perfect for me. I don't get to jump often and really don't get into street but I am all about the urban assault! I'm actually getting ready to grind off the seat post bolts and replace it with a quick release collar so I can adjust my seat height on the fly.

From those mods I might replace the chain-wheel out for a 28 tooth instead of the stock 25. from there I'll wait for parts to fail. When that starts happening i'll strip it to raw. I'll probably go for a pair of Halos when the rims go, a black one in the back and a white one in the front.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I feel like that lately, that I am too far over..I feel like it slows me down. I might try a new stem(all though I went through hell with my stem) but I am for sure thinking new bars. The width for me is fine, its the bend/height I want a bit more of.

I am quite content with the seat/post, as I am into urban and jumping, so it helps. I don't like the seat clamp though. In fact I hate it. I always carry and allen key on me just incase I need to adjust it. If/once you do grind it off, take some pics and make a thread..I have thought about doing the same.

The front sprocket will be replaced with a 25, but in Rasta colours. The Stem..Maybe. I am going to put a 10T COG on the back to get rid of the 12T. I like the 12T, but I want something a little more challenging...not much, but by enough. A 10 should do, right?

I have been wondering about the rims. I have read that the Alexrims are weak. What would be a good rim to replace it with? The ones your looking at?

If I was made of money, I would replace all my parts to make them Blood Red, as that just looks sick


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

From what I have read and from talking to people the tops for DJ rims are Halo Combat and SAS, Azonic Outlaws, Atom lab Pimp and Pimp Lights, and Spank Tweet Tweets.

I've read that the stock rims are trash also but I have had no problems at all and I do frequent drop to flat as much as 5 feet high. My guess is the people who have made that claim probably would have destroyed any rim doing what they did until they got better at what ever that was. Specialized puts Alexrims on almost every bike they make. If they were really that bad I suspect a company like Specialized would have switched for something different by now.

As far as the color thing goes... almost every part of a bike can be painted any color you want from hubs to stem. The thing, is you might want to consider having it done professionally for the best finish and for the guarantee. My father-in-law builds hot rods for people as a hobby. I can pretty much have what ever paint job I want, which is ironic because I want to raw it rather than paint it


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I have heard about the Atom Lab ones. Seen them on a few bikes in this section before.

My rear rim has taken some beatings. It has had to be trued twice..and a very little truing it was. I haven't had any other problems with rims. I have had a few other parts break, but nothing major.

I have thought about that, but aren't the parts anodized? I didn't realize you could paint over that and make it look good. I would have it done proffesionaly for sure if I got it done. Hey..can I send you out some parts by chance? LOL.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think something being anodized gets in the way of roughing the surface and putting a coat of primer few coats of paint and a couple coats of clear on 'em.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Smasher! said:


> We are going back to Joyride on the 28th. So excited!!


This is what i meant by close  I'll meet you there next year? I'm prob going to be somewhere in BC or in Toronto next year for uni and im definetly making a trip down to Joyride :thumbsup:


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds good, haz! Deffs gotta hit it up!


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Ayenn, I want some new forks. I'm going to put them on my Christmas list..just for fun 

I am thinking Fox Airs. What ones would be the best to get for this bike? I would like 100MM clearance. I am just looking for something with more adjustment, compared to the Bombers. I'm also a big guy..so a bit more room wouldn't be a bad thing.

What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1, Marzocchi 4X RC3, Rock Shox Argyles should do ya good. When I finally crack mine I'll probably go with the Marzocchi 4X RC3 myself. They are suited more to my riding style. They have good rebound, 100mm travel and kind of scream sex.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, those seem to suit my ride style just as well. I never thought of looking into Marzocchi again. I need be thinking on my toes sometimes! Lol. I actually like those ones better I think. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

No problem.

From what I have seen Marzocchi's reputation is either over exagerated or the same asshats messing up the Alexrims are messing up their forks in the same way.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I seem to always forget about Marz. Idk why. I guess I was bent on Fox airs that I didn't bother looking up other companies.

It's about time I start modding this bike


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, out again tomorrow! Helmet cam is charged and ready to rock..woot! Might try the expert line, depends how many balls I have at the time  hahaha.


----------

